# aquarium salt??



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

I've seen salt for freshwater aquariums...should I use it in my tank?? If so, what are the benefits?


----------



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

What do you have in your tank?


----------



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

1 gourami, 1 scissor tail rasbora, 2 ghost catfish, and 4 danios


----------



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

In my histoy salt does not harm fish it can be a good preventive measure against many different diseases


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just remember salt doesnt evaporate like water does. If you add enough salt for your whole tank, when you do a water change be sure to only add enough for the water you changed.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Many people believe it is good for the fish, I believe it is too. But I am agianst using it because if I constantly use it, the ich and other disease will adapt to salt over time and if I ever need to use the salt or heat and salt treatment, it wont be as effective. 

Just my theory...*


----------



## f3honda4me (Sep 7, 2010)

For your fish that you listed there is no benefit to adding salt to your tank.


----------



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

So I'm guessing the only reason I would really need the salt is to help if a fish gets sick?


----------



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

So I'm guessing the only reason I would really need the salt is to help if a fish gets sick?


----------

